# Front lights flashing



## JeffW907 (Sep 2, 2013)

Since getting my Roamio in January I've had it get hung 5-6 times on Starting Up with all the front lights flashing. I've been able to unplug / plug in to get it to reset. Is this "normal" or is it indicative of a more serious issue?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure it's hung and not in standby mode? They added an automatic power save mode a few versions back that will cause it to go into standby after 2 or 4 hours of inactivity. Maybe that got turned on some how? When it's in that mode you have to press TiVo to get it to come back on and it takes a few seconds. Not sure if the lights blink or not though. I only tried it once a while ago and can't remember what it does when it comes out of standby.


----------



## JeffW907 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope not in standby - definitely locked up with all the front lights flashing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's weird. I've never heard of that set of symptoms before.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

This may be the same thing that recently happened to my sister's Roamio. Every front light began flashing extremely rapidly. Sometimes, power cycling fixed it but in the end it did not. The hard drive had bad sectors and had to be replaced. I would back up season passes and shows while you have a chance.

Interestingly, when I entered the HDD's serial # at WD's website, it showed it was in warranty until August 2014. It was a WD30EURS.


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been having the same problem, at least twice a day it happens. Called TiVO and they had me do a "cold boot" power it off and only hook up power(no surge protector) and hdmi. After close to a whole day it was still up and running. Added cable and the cable card and it rebooted again hours later. Swapped the cable card and it has stayed up but still having shows skip at times and the TiVo locked up a few times last night for 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Most definitely NOT normal behavior. I second squint's suggestion and then get the unit replaced/repaired.


----------



## dhester (Nov 8, 2015)

I had the same problem with my Roamio Pro. Online TiVo support kept harping on the Signal to Noise Ratio being too high. After many months of sporadic lockups and power cycles, I called support and they were helpful in initiating an RMA to get it replaced. I was a bit surprised that they didn't want to run kickstart codes and test the hard drive, but my new unit has been working well so far, so I am happy.


----------



## MistyRo (Sep 20, 2016)

I get the flashing lights when there's a blackout. Even if it's just a blink, the lights flash. I just unplug then plug it in and in a couple of minutes it's fine.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyRo said:


> I get the flashing lights when there's a blackout. Even if it's just a blink, the lights flash. I just unplug then plug it in and in a couple of minutes it's fine.


I'd highly recommend putting your TiVo on a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply.)


----------



## KARTman (Jan 4, 2010)

I starting getting the 4 flashing lights and having to reboot the device during the Olympics, when I was constantly recording four channels at once. I could hear the Hard drive churning just before it froze the screen, then go into the blinking light mode.
I originally purchased the unit with the 500GB Hard Drive in March 2015, then in May replaced it with a Seagate Barracuda 3TB Hard Drive which I got at Best Buy. The 500GB Hard Drive was a Seagate Barracuda. The Barracuda drives are consumer grade drives, and not really designed for the constant use that a TiVo gives it. I called TiVo tech support, and they will replace the unit for $150, but I know they will give it back to me wiped clean with another 500GB Hard Drive. I am going put in better quality drive NAS level drive this time. 
Any other suggestions?


----------

